# Winter Wades, Not Where You Expect! Seadrift, TX.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

With last weeks cold snap, we tried many winter time favorite spots. But you know that feeling when you pull into an area, and it's just not quite right. That's the feeling I got on our first two wades. We decided to take a boat ride and not stop until we found the mother load of bait. Combing the marsh looking for that trout green water and bait yielded no luck. As we were traveling from one spot to the next we ran across some gin clear water about knee deep that was chalked full of bait. I saw a few redfish dart off from the boat, and immediately came off the throttle. Let's try here, and as it turned out it was our last spot of the day. We caught trout and reds from 11am to 3pm. We did catch a fair share of smalls, but the keeper trout were 16-19" and the reds were mid slot. Perfect way to end the day. And I learned no matter what the norm is for the time of year, don't be afraid to try something outside the box, every now and then.
DSL pumpkinseed, strawberry wine, and Corky Softdine XLâ€™s helped us put fish in the box. 


Winter Discount ends February 28th, call or text for open dates.


----------

